# Protect your chicken from Dokken!



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

http://norton.com/dokken/


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Please, no more links with no description! I'm not going to follow a blind link without some idea what it's about.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Please, no more links with no description! I'm not going to follow a blind link without some idea what it's about.


The subject describes the link...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Seriously!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Seriously!


And here I thought this was the place to come and laugh, not crap on people's threads...


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> And here I thought this was the place to come and laugh, not crap on people's threads...


Sort of makes me want to go get a bucket of Col Sanders!!!!:hurah:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

audiomaster said:


> Sort of makes me want to go get a bucket of Col Sanders!!!!:hurah:


Or Popeye's. :lol:


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I never follow links. Who knows what the intent really was. I just ignore them.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

That's hilarious!

Be sure to run the video twice, once with each choice.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The problem is not everyone will say not say if it's safe or not for certain environments. There are people who don't know who or what Dokken is. I'll have to check it out when I get home.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

That was a good one. :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> The problem is not everyone will say not say if it's safe or not for certain environments. There are people who don't know who or what Dokken is. I'll have to check it out when I get home.


If you're an animal lover you're not going to like what happens to the chicken if you choose not to protect it from Dokken, a rock group AFAIK.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

That was the lamest thing I've ever seen.


----------

